# Pike at Recapture Res.



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I was in Blanding on Business this week and had about an hour to fish Recapture out of my tube. Managed 2 Northerns on the spinning rod and 1 on my fly rod before the wind caused me to end the evening. I also broke my Temple fork spinning rod for the 3rd time in a year. That rod is kind of making me crazy. I send it and $25 bucks to them and they will replace it but I am getting tired of sending it back and sending them $25. sometimes I think I should just spend the money on a lower end rod and not worry about the warranty!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

gunplay said:


> I was in Blanding on Business this week and had about an hour to fish Recapture out of my tube. Managed 2 Northerns on the spinning rod and 1 on my fly rod before the wind caused me to end the evening. I also broke my Temple fork spinning rod for the 3rd time in a year. That rod is kind of making me crazy. I send it and $25 bucks to them and they will replace it but I am getting tired of sending it back and sending them $25. sometimes I think I should just spend the money on a lower end rod and not worry about the warranty!


Not to be a jerk, but is'nt TFO kind of a "mid-line" rod? I mean like under $100.00? I've also heard lots of problems with their flyrods breaking.


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry about the rod! What about the fish? How big were the northerns?


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

gunplay said:


> I was in Blanding on Business this week and had about an hour to fish Recapture out of my tube. Managed 2 Northerns on the spinning rod and 1 on my fly rod before the wind caused me to end the evening. I also broke my Temple fork spinning rod for the 3rd time in a year. That rod is kind of making me crazy. I send it and $25 bucks to them and they will replace it but I am getting tired of sending it back and sending them $25. sometimes I think I should just spend the money on a lower end rod and not worry about the warranty!


I might have to give Recapute another try, I use to fish it all the time growing up for trout, until some knuckle head planted Gold Fish in the lake. Thats good to hear that the Pike are doing well.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

what!!! theres gold fish in recapture? i think i am going to have to give that place a try


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> gunplay said:
> 
> 
> > I was in Blanding on Business this week and had about an hour to fish Recapture out of my tube. Managed 2 Northerns on the spinning rod and 1 on my fly rod before the wind caused me to end the evening. I also broke my Temple fork spinning rod for the 3rd time in a year. That rod is kind of making me crazy. I send it and $25 bucks to them and they will replace it but I am getting tired of sending it back and sending them $25. sometimes I think I should just spend the money on a lower end rod and not worry about the warranty!
> ...


Sorry I didn't meet you high standards and I don't think I called it a high end rod. Its the spinning rod I take with me in my tube for my 4 piece fly rods because it is 3 piece and fits nicely with them. Would you like the pedigree on my fly rods?
2 fish were 23" and one was 28"


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

gunplay said:


> Sorry I didn't meet you high standards and I don't think I called it a high end rod. Its the spinning rod I take with me in my tube for my 4 piece fly rods because it is 3 piece and fits nicely with them. Would you like the pedigree on my fly rods?
> 2 fish were 23" and one was 28"


Nice fish gunplay....any trout left in the place?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

gunplay said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > gunplay said:
> ...


Dude, you took me wrong, and I appologize. Even if TFO isn't top-end, it's probably better than my junk. Sorry. Did you say a 3 piece spinning rod?


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

It is a 7" 3 piece rod and the sections are the same length as my 4 piece fly rods so I can put it and 3 fly rods in the one travel tube That is made for 4 fly rods so it works well.

I don't think there are many trout left in there according to the locals.
There is some nice Largemouth in there and they are doing well also although I didn't fish for them this time.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

What were you using for the Pike?


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

#5 orange meps=ps with the spinning rod and #4 yellow Meat Whistle with the fly rod.


----------

